# 1000w PWM anybody?...



## Lord Vetinari (16/9/16)

This is all @capetocuba 's fault lol... This thing is so much fun it is unreal. Just watch that cloud Ross chucks out wowa.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (16/9/16)

"This video does not exist"


----------



## gertvanjoe (16/9/16)

Lol don't worry, soon he will chuck out a lung too. Video is not available ( don't think it should be  ) but judging by other videos of crazy wattage vaping, the inclination to vape at this wattage won't linger too long me thinks


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/9/16)

zadiac said:


> "This video does not exist"





gertvanjoe said:


> Lol don't worry, soon he will chuck out a lung too. Video is not available ( don't think it should be  ) but judging by other videos of crazy wattage vaping, the inclination to vape at this wattage won't linger too long me thinks


Fixed it


----------



## stevie g (16/9/16)

Put some 50/50 18mg liqua in there and he might blow a lung


----------



## gertvanjoe (16/9/16)

FogFace said:


> Fixed it



That's a crazy cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (16/9/16)

Sprint said:


> Put some 50/50 18mg liqua in there and he might blow a lung


Without him knowing ....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (16/9/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Without him knowing ....



Methol ....


----------



## stevie g (16/9/16)

That mod and build goois though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/9/16)

much want

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/9/16)

Sprint said:


> That mod and build goois though


They are masters of the art. I bow in respect. I vaped it and the build was wonderful! Chucked a 3m cloud and I didnt even feel it. Like I said, masters of their art.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/9/16)

The Beast getting a vape from it's daddy @capetocuba

Reactions: Like 3


----------

